# Present indicative suffixes



## chatkigazouille

Hello all!

Mă întrebam dacă are cineva sfaturi pentru ști dacă un verb care se termină în -a se conjugă cu -ez sau [nimic].

De exemplu:
binecuvânta --> eu binecuvântez
înspăimânta --> eu înspăimânt

Chiar dacă ambii se termină în -ânta (adică mai precis decât numai "-a"), au sufixe diferiți când se utilisâ cu "eu".
Se pare că trebuie doar să memorez. Voi continua să învăț  dar caut modul mai eficient mai ales ca este foarte fundamental.

Mersi!


----------



## farscape

Dexonline.ro - the largest and probably the best online Romanian dictionary project describes them this way:
- binecuvânta: verb group I , conjugation I
- înspăimânta: verb group I, conjugation I

The form you're quoting. - _binecuvântez_ for 1st person singular - while being used  is not correct.

Later,


----------



## irinet

It's  only "_*binecuvântează, Doamne (Lord)*_, această mâncare", who else ever may do this?


----------



## chatkigazouille

@farscape I got eu binecuvântez from wiktionary. So okay, I shouldn't trust it 100%.

And so it should be eu binecuvânt then?

@irinet that's another reason that I thought it would be eu binecuvântez becaue the 2nd person imperative form is binecuvântează (which naturally, it would've been an -ez suffix).

"Who else may do this?" - agreed 10000%


----------



## farscape

I don't know the reason why but in many versions of the Bible in Romanian as well as during the religious service (Greek orthodox rite in Romanian) the form _binecuvântează Doamne/Părinte_ is being used.

As mentioned to _irinet_ in a private message a known Romanian writer, Emil Gârleanu, wrote in 1910 a collection of short stories titled _Din lumea celor care nu cuvântă_. Even then the conjugation of the root verb in a binecuvânta (to bless) is following the rules described by dexonline.ro and not the form _celor care nu cuvântează_, which may sound out of place to many.

It's also true that I'd gasp to hear a priest say _Binecuvântă Doamne_ during the religious service so engrained is the form _binecuvântează_ in my mind, in that context.

What's even more interesting is that all dictionary entries list the form *binecuvântează* as standard and *binecuvântă* as rare.

I feel adventurous so let's take this one step further: the verb a cuteza (to dare) seems to be the mold used to shape this interesting form for a binecuvânta:

Eu cutez - binecuvântez (binecuvânt)
Tu cutezi - binecuvântezi (binecuvânți)
El/Ea cutează - binecuvântează (binecuvântă)
...
Noi cutezăm - binecuvântăm -> can't fit the rest anymore: *binecuvântezăm*?! The mold is broken!
Voi cutezați - binecuvântați (not binecuvântezați)
Ei cutează - _binecuvântează_ (it fits again instead of binecuvântă)

And so on... The language in common use doesn't seem to care about the dictionary rules  We need to know what the tolerance level is, what's considered acceptable and the norm.


----------



## chatkigazouille

@farscape I guess that this would be an exception to the rule. I'll stick to eu binecuvântez


----------



## irinet

Anyway, DOR, another Romanian dictionary, gives both types of conjugation as valid. But again, it's out of the religious context when we change it to another person than 3rd singular.

If we split it to its components: the adverb + the verb 'a cuvânta' then,

'A cuvânta' follows the same rule, that is "cuvântează". In literature, there can be changes based on linguistic license.


----------

